# Utes



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems like Whittingham was saying the same things the Cougs were after losing to them 54-10. "Take away the turnovers and we are in the game(s)." Funny how when the Cougs say that they get all diss'd on.

Lets face it, the Utes were good beating up on a very poor BYU team this year, but when playing PAC teams they look just as pathetic as the Y. Hoping that 54-10 is still making a seson for ya'll.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the utes suck this year but the Y sucks more. basically that's all it comes down to. sorry that you Y fans are at the short end of the stick again but that's basically it. we all try and justify eachothers losses but it's a tough year for both.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya but were not 0-3 in some BCS conference--oh wait is that a good thing? LOL


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1.


HighNDry said:


> Hoping that 54-10 is still making a seson for ya'll.


Yep, it sure does a bit. It definitely is better than the reverse result.

2.


HighNDry said:


> Seems like Whittingham was saying the same things the Cougs were after losing to them 54-10. "Take away the turnovers and we are in the game(s)."


Yep, Whit does sound similar. But we lost by only 3 touchdowns to top 25 caliber opposition while the cougs lost by 6 TDs to a team that I think we all can agree is far short of top 25 quality.

The thing that hurts me the most about the Utes shortcomings is that even though this team simply is not that good compared to previous better Utes teams, its failure is being shown as evidence by (obnoxious) critics to invalidate everything that the previous great Ute teams, Boise St. teams, TCU teams, and yes, cougarfans, BYU teams ever did.

And THAT stings,  not that cougarfan is cackling down in Provo about them winning over Idaho St., NM St. and San Jose St while we are getting our butts kicked.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have to disagree that the losses invalidate the previous success of the utes. For example, Texas is still a top 5 program in the country. Just about any player out there will take playing for the Longhorns as the top choice among any colleges. They have the biggest budget, the best facilities, the best talent bases, a very loyal and large fan base, and in most any year, they'll ranked in the Top 10. Last year they didn't even make a bowl game. And Saturday they got taken to the wood shed by OU. Does that invalidate the Colt McCoy or Vince Young teams? Absolutely not! Teams have bad games, and at times, bad years. Like Texas, UtahUtes are finding out how big of a deal 1-2 key players make. 

The utahutes are having a tough go right now. But that does not un-do the success of two BCS bowl wins? Not at all. It just shows that they are like any other top tier program. There are some good years, and bad years. Undefeated seasons are REALLY hard. Heck, 10-win seasons are really hard. To expect 10 wins from your team every single year is not realistic - especially in higher levels of competition. 

The utahutes will be fine. Just remember that in-conference, the overall winning percentage of the conference is only 50% - every single year. I'd love to pile on the utes right now. Believe me I would. But that ignores the realities of football, and the ups and downs that teams face. I figure if a program as huge as Texas, and even Florida this year, can have down years, then we can cut the utahutes just a little bit of slack.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Gary, *I* agree with you 100%, but a goodly number of national commentators do not. Here is a (relatively mild) example. I have heard and read much worse.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-100 ... umn?page=2


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They can stick it. They are selling copy. WHEN the utahutes win the 12-Pac, where will that leave these bozos? 

Great programs are not great EVERY year. But they are great most years. Granted, it is a new chapter for both BYU and UofU. But looking at both programs over the last 10 years and both are very impressive and are among the top tier in the country. Just as Texas' loss Saturday doesn't drop them from top level program down to New Mexico State, either do a few losses for Utah drop them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I watched the Ute game and they were with them blow for blow until Hays tried to set an NCAA record of 4 TO's in 7 plays. The Y's loss to the U was not due to turnovers, they lost that game in every single aspect, the TO's only exacerbated since they were still winning after 3 TO's. I think with a just above average QB the Utes would have stuck around in the game till the final minutes, but Hays was terrible, but that is one piece that will quickly improve in the coming weeks. I think they will be in the next games as Whitt is an excellent coach.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like Hay's athletic abilities, but some beach, he's a dumb shiznit. Just stupid throw, after stupid throw.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll pile on the Utes for you Gary. Welcome to the big leagues... playing one good team a year does not make a program incredible. Do it all season long and its a different story. When the Utes go undefeated in the Pac 12 and win the championship game, I'll definitely say they've made it. As of right now... they're getting a serious reality check. Go Huskies... lol. I figure next year the Utes might have a decent team.... they seem to go in about a four year cycle over the last decade.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

So far the Utes have beaten two teams that I expected they would (Montana State and BYU), lost to two teams that I expected they would (USC and ASU), and lost another one that (preseason prediction) I thought could have gone either way (UW). UW is better than anyone expected. So, I am not shocked that they are 2-3. 

I won't play the "what if" game concerning the turnovers. It is what it is and hopefully they can get it corrected soon. Hopefully Hays can get more comfortable and lead the team. 

Ute fans just need to be patient. The higher caliber recruits will come.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I imagine they'll be down-right clamoring to play for a 4-8 team.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I imagine they'll be down-right clamoring to play for a 4-8 team.


Nice try. -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'll pile on the Utes for you Gary. Welcome to the big leagues... playing one good team a year does not make a program incredible. Do it all season long and its a different story. When the Utes go undefeated in the Pac 12 and win the championship game, I'll definitely say they've made it. As of right now... they're getting a serious reality check. Go Huskies... lol. I figure next year the Utes might have a decent team.... they seem to go in about a four year cycle over the last decade.


Some folks on here have mentioned the chip on the shoulder of the Utes. This is precisely where it comes from! Do we as Ute fans feel like we have "made it" just to be in a BCS conference? Heck no! We've seen our team go to BCS games and dominate the "big boys", so to say the ultimate goal is to achieve more of the same would be short-sighted and ignorant. The goal is a national championship! Should be for every team. The reality of the situation is that the current system requires being in a BCS conference to get to the NC. They may SAY it isn't necessary, but we all know it is.

Something to prove? Hell yes they have something to prove, and I believe they won't give up trying to achieve it. While the hopes of a decent bowl game this year may be shot, the opportunity to improve so next year will be better is not.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh brother! Sounds like a round-a-bout way to say what BYU took all the heat from the Utes fans for a couple years back when they had the motto: Quest for Perfection.

Guess it's okay for the Utes to say they won't be satisfied until they reach a National Championship. Good luck in your quest for perfection.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Oh brother! Sounds like a round-a-bout way to say what BYU took all the heat from the Utes fans for a couple years back when they had the motto: Quest for Perfection.
> 
> Guess it's okay for the Utes to say they won't be satisfied until they reach a National Championship. Good luck in your quest for perfection.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LMAO.... awesome. Here's the deal. Once USC is off restrictions, Utah is hosed. As long as Oregon is playing their speed game and just murderin folks, Utah is hosed. ASU and Washington aren't anything special either... and Utah got owned by both of them. I'll go out right now and say that outside of the 04 team, Utah won't be able to hang with top tier teams week in and week out...So undefeated and a national championship... not in the cards, not in this conference. I hate Stanford but I'll throw them in there too with the way that program is rolling right now. Teams like that will crush teams like Utah 9 out of 10 times. I'll also say that there is all this hype about better recruits, more exposure and all that crap. Hell, BYU supposedly (according to Y fans and some discussions we have had in the past) is watched in a ton of households across the country. There are LDS folks everywhere and so you'd think BYU would be turning away top level recruits because of their exposure and supposed popularity. Ummmm where are the results of that? I just don't buy that because Utah is now in the Pac 12 that they'll get scores of people beating down their door to play for that team. Not when there are established programs with consistently winning records to show for the play at the end of the season. Utah may get a few but they're not going to all of a sudden become some super power team because they're in the BCS conference now. Thats just wishful thinking.... sorry.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

But, but, but they beat BYU 54 -10. And a couple years ago they beat Alabama. When will you give the Utes their due?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The only way Utah can prove they are as good as the big boys is to beat them consistently. My complaints about Utah this year is they don't have PAC-12 quality running backs, quarterback or depth. I HOPE that comes with time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cute pictures JHAN. But thing is this. BYU actually HAS won a national championship. Remind again how many the utahutes or aggies have.

I do agree with you on your last comment concerning talent. If ANY team wants to contend for a national title, they MUST have 3-4 NFL quality players starting on both sides of the ball, and you must have an NFL quality QB. Just look at Texas as they try do deal with life beyond Colt McCoy.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nobody ever said they'd be a top-tier team right out of the gate! And as far as the "quest" goes, Utah can at least lay claim to two perfect seasons in the last decade. Not many teams can say that. If it weren't for the system, they'd have had a chance at an NC like BYU did back in '84. BTW- beating a .500 team was quite an accomplishment. My point is, there's a goal to work towards.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now it looks like that goal is to open up that first can of the 12-Pac. As it stands right now, both the Aggies and Cougars have as many 12-Pac wins as the utahutes.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> But, but, but they beat BYU 54 -10. And a couple years ago they beat Alabama. When will you give the Utes their due?


It's funny that you act like beating BYU this year makes the season for Utah fans. I was happy that Utah got the win, but it doesn't make the season for me (nor does it for many Utah fans that I know). Get over it. A win over BYU doesn't mean as much anymore. I'm not saying that the rivalry is dead, but it is not the same as it used to be when both teams were in the MWC.

Also, why try to discredit Utah's Sugar Bowl win over Alabama? That's ridiculous.



Riverrat77 said:


> I'll go out right now and say that outside of the 04 team, Utah won't be able to hang with top tier teams week in and week out...So undefeated and a national championship... not in the cards, not in this conference.


I don't see how you can possibly write-off the Utes so quickly. They entered the PAC this year with MWC talent. It is going to take time. Any rational Utah fan knows this. Any rational critic of the Utes should know this too. 



Riverrat77 said:


> I'll also say that there is all this hype about better recruits, more exposure and all that crap. Hell, BYU supposedly (according to Y fans and some discussions we have had in the past) is watched in a ton of households across the country. There are LDS folks everywhere and so you'd think BYU would be turning away top level recruits because of their exposure and supposed popularity. Ummmm where are the results of that?


The honor code is what restricts BYU recruiting for the top level non-LDS players. Also, there is not a vast number of 4 and 5 star LDS recruits out there. 



Riverrat77 said:


> I just don't buy that because Utah is now in the Pac 12 that they'll get scores of people beating down their door to play for that team. Not when there are established programs with consistently winning records to show for the play at the end of the season. Utah may get a few but they're not going to all of a sudden become some super power team because they're in the BCS conference now. Thats just wishful thinking.... sorry.


No one said that Utah would all of a sudden have scores of top level talent beating down the doors. And no rational Utah fan would expect Utah to all of a sudden become a super power. However, there will be better recruiting simply because of the PAC-12 affiliation. It will be a process.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a good read on the subject:

http://espn.go.com/blog/pac12/post/_/id ... ah-a-break


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

at least utes are in a bcs conference.,much les for the y big 12 didnt even want them. to bad the wcc had football they would be on top of that great conference maybe.If they had a high school field they could play on .just like the basketball season will be 5,000 packed gym.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: Yea. Too bad your utahutes can't beat any of the 12-pack teams. 0-3? Really? That game against UW was quite impressive. And the ASU game really showed us what the utahutes are made of. Way to go. :roll: Who is favored in the Cal game this week?

And yea, before you say it, I know. 54-10. utahutes got scoreboard in the rivalry game. I know. It was a windshield vs. bug kind of day for my Cougars. Very rugly.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> :roll: Yea. Too bad your utahutes can't beat any of the 12-pack teams. 0-3? Really? That game against UW was quite impressive. And the ASU game really showed us what the utahutes are made of. Way to go. :roll: Who is favored in the Cal game this week?


There you have it.... they're making as big an impact as Colorado.... COLORADO!! Thats sad..... if you're a Ute fan. :lol: I think they should just bail on their season already (the coach has even said as much) and focus on recruiting some decent players for next year. Obviously they need to step up because what they have definitely isn't getting it done. Too bad for their running back.. he's actually pretty good from what I've seen.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

why does every one think that the utes was going to go in to the pac 12 and kick ass.It going to take time.They are playing new teams.I say by next year they will give them a run for there money.Byu on the other hand are not playing good teams at all. It just funny how people that hate the Utah buy season tickets and talk them up and then the next year Bash them.It just funny.


----------

